# 168 hydraulic leak



## LANDROVERBOB (May 9, 2012)

I have an hydraulic oil leak from under the seat from the top cover plate, it had a new gasket fitted, both mating surfaces were perfect and was ok running for 10 mins or more while stationary but after 20 mins use started leaking again.
Field full of weeds overtaking me so pretty urgent.
any ideas?
any diagrams for this? 
thanks in anticipation


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G.Day LANDROVERBOB.
Do you mean the cap on the front right hand side of the main lift cover ,it is held on by two bolts and when you lift it of there is a pipe sticking out??????.
If so remove the cap carefully dont remove the pipe ,if you lift the pipe up it will come out of the pump and you will have to put it back in ,remove the cap and there is a small o ring that fits in the recess in the cap put a new o ring in there and a new o ring on the pipe ,replace the cap and away you go .
Cheers 
Hutch.


----------



## LANDROVERBOB (May 9, 2012)

bonjour SHONA,
thanks for reply , no, it's on top directly under the seat a square-ish casting held down by four bolts if i remember correctly, I'll post a pic later.


----------



## LANDROVERBOB (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Hutch
Got no excuse beyond the onset of senility, re- read what you put, went and looked at tractor (it's 15 miles away from here) and see the cap held on with two bolts and remember taking it off and the stand pipe coming out. I can't remember if I made a new gasket or used sealant on the joint and can't remember 'o' rings at all but it was last year when I worked on it. 
I'll be attacking it in the next couple of days with a box of 'o' rings buy me.
btw, not done my profile yet but I'm in France, the one in Europe. Long time since I was caressing a swan stubbie.
Bob


----------

